# bobcat #2



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

this made my day so much better after discovering i lost a trap this morning!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh boy , love those spots !!! congrats .. :clapclap:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congrats it sure beats a grinner ???? How did you lose a trap?


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

thank you guys! im not sure what happened i had my trap cross staked for coyotes and this morwning it was gone. there was a good fight circle and its on private land


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the nice looking cat.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats nice looking one


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

here is a picture of its back. looks nice i think


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nice cat

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WTG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice catch --CONGRATS-------------------svb*


----------

